# Αρχειο >  Διευκρίνιση κανόνα 2β

## GreekBirdClub

Προς τα μέλη που απαρτίζουν την παρέα του GBC, θέλουμε να αναφέρουμε πως :

ένα φαινόμενο που έχει παρατηρηθεί κατ' εξακολούθηση το τελευταίο διάστημα, είναι το άνοιγμα θεμάτων από μέλη που θέλουν να αγοράσουν κάποιο πτηνό και ζητούν να τους αποσταλεί κάποιο όνομα ή κάποια λίστα εκτροφέων, έστω και μέσω pm. Δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που βλέπουμε θέματα του στυλ : "_Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα budgie, μπορείτε να μου στείλετε στοιχεία κάποιου εκτροφέα ;_" καθώς και ουκ ολίγες φορές, έχουμε δεχθεί παράπονα από μέλη σχετικά με το θέμα. 

Στην πραγματικότητα, θέματα τέτοιου ύφους κλείνουν το μάτι στον ήδη υπάρχοντα κανόνα 2β, στον οποίο τελικά αποφασίσαμε να βάλουμε και την παρακάτω διευκρίνηση για να επιλυθεί το θέμα οριστικά. 

Το φόρουμ επικεντρώνεται μόνο στην καλύτερη διαχείριση των πτηνών συντροφιάς και απορρίπτει πάσης φύσεως οικονομικές συναλλαγές καθώς και άμεσης ή έμμεσης προώθησης εκτροφέων ή pet-shop. Επίσης το φόρουμ δεν έχει αναλάβει ποτέ, ούτε πρόκειται να αναλάβει το ρόλο του μεσάζοντα όποιων εκτροφέων ή καταστημάτων. Ενέργειες που εάν αφηνόντουσαν ελεύθερες να είστε σίγουροι οτι θα χαλούσαν το ύφος του φόρουμ. 


*Διευκρινίζεται ότι ανάρτηση θέματος, στο οποίο ζητούνται πληροφορίες για εκτροφέα κάποιου είδους πτηνού , έστω και αν οι απαντήσεις προτείνεται να δοθούν με πμ, αποτελεί προώθηση οικονομικής συναλλαγής και στην ουσία είναι αγγελία αγοράς. Η διευκρίνηση κρίνεται αναγκαία, γιατί έχει παρατηρηθεί κατά κόρο παραβίαση του κανόνα, παρά τις συνεχείς εναντιώσεις της ομάδας διαχείρισης σε σχετικές περιπτώσεις που λαμβάνανε χώρα, εκτός της ελεγχόμενης ενότητας των αγγελιών. Η παραβίαση του συγκεκριμένου κανόνα αν συνεχίζεται κατ' εξακολούθηση ή από μέλη που ήδη έχουν ενημερωθεί στο παρελθόν, θα οδηγήσει σε προσωρινές ή και οριστικές κυρώσεις σε βάρος των μελών αυτών.

*
*
*

----------

